# 2nd Quiz Crossword



## David H (Jun 14, 2016)

____________________________
*Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Annette (Jun 14, 2016)

3: mountain?


----------



## Annette (Jun 14, 2016)

6: pedestal?


----------



## Annette (Jun 14, 2016)

4: Yahweh? (Not even sure if thats how its spelt!)


----------



## David H (Jun 14, 2016)

Annette said:


> 3: mountain?


'fraid not (that would be too easy)


----------



## David H (Jun 14, 2016)

Annette said:


> 6: pedestal?


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Jun 14, 2016)

Annette said:


> 4: Yahweh? (Not even sure if thats how its spelt!)


Know what you mean it's Jahweh well done Annette


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jun 14, 2016)

8 tripe


----------



## David H (Jun 14, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 8 tripe


Well done Stoke 109 and welcome


----------



## Contused (Jun 14, 2016)

7: Leaf-cup


----------



## David H (Jun 14, 2016)

Contused said:


> 7: Leaf-cup


Well done contused


----------



## David H (Jun 14, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*I've added the first and last letters to the remaining words.*


----------



## Contused (Jun 15, 2016)

3: upheaval


----------



## Contused (Jun 15, 2016)

9: whitetail


----------



## Stoke 109 (Jun 15, 2016)

2: Relume


----------



## David H (Jun 15, 2016)

Contused said:


> 3: upheaval


Well done Contused


----------



## David H (Jun 15, 2016)

Contused said:


> 9: whitetail


I'll give it to you the answer is Whitewall, well done Contused


----------



## David H (Jun 15, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 2: Relume


Well done Stoke 109


----------



## Contused (Jun 16, 2016)

1: Eblis


----------



## David H (Jun 16, 2016)

Contused said:


> 1: Eblis


Well done Contused


----------



## BobbieH (Jun 16, 2016)

is 5 owlism and 10 sprawl ?


----------



## David H (Jun 16, 2016)

BobbieH said:


> is 5 owlism and 10 sprawl ?


Well done BobbieH (long time no hear) owlism is correct and squail (but I'll give it to you.


----------

